# Align Product



## 21267 (Sep 30, 2006)

Has anyone tried the new stuff out called Align, its some sort of probiotic, I was wondering if anyone can tell me if it helped them with ibs -d its so costly, that im not sure i want to try it if nobody else has, thank you


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It does well in clinical trials and we've had quite a few people that do well on it.You might check the probiotic forum since it is a probiotic.There are some probiotics that can be cheaper, but most of the strains in most products have never been tested. At least with Align it has data that it is one that can work for some people.


----------



## luckotheirish (Jul 16, 2009)

I saw an ad the other day for this too and i am really curious as to if it helps IBS d. I might just buy it just to see if it works- couldnt' hurt,right?


----------



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

There are quite a few posts on this site if you do a search on Align. It has helped a lot of people. I have a friend who has benefitted from it. I have heard that it can take a couple of weeks or a month, to see good results. I did try it but it did not help me, but don't let that stop you, everyone is different. One that seems to help with my abd. pain and bloating is Flora Q. Doesn't help the D, but I can deal with the D if there is minimal pain and bloating. It is expensive, however. I try to take it every other day to make it last longer. Good luck.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

probiotics need to b in an enteric coating , pill or capsule.........there r others out there besides align........remember the company selling it, paid alot of money to the FDA to get it passed.........guess who pays for that.......the testing is very expensive..........i take the one from jarro, it's called jarro-dolphus, i think....iHerb has it & there is another one from the fiber menace website, i take it also..........get the ones with the most strains, there r hundreds of strains in ur gut......u also need to feed the bacteria....i take some apple pectin, not much just 2 caps a day........they don't need much........stay away from grains, candida loves them & sugar, too.........what most people don't realize is that about 70-80% of the substance in ur bm is the skeletons of dead bacteria.......and regrowing it can take awhile........it is most of the bulk in it........over growth of candida, D & other things causing D can wash out the colonizing bacteria.........if u don't control the the D, it is a waste.......& none of the good probiotics r cheap!!!........if u can get the D & whatever else u have going on, under control, then ur appendix can repopulate the bacteria.........it holds the cultures for them, for when things get better........and they said the appendix serves no purpose..........hope things get better for u......remember, if u have an over growth of candida, all the probiotics in the world won't do a thing........if candida is using all the sites where all those other bacteria grow, there is no room for all of the other strains to live & it goes right thru.........my dr told me that each type of bacteria grows in a specific area in the intestines.....but candida can crowd them out......nasty thing!!........do u take B12 & folic acid?........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Actually the FDA didn't "approve" Align. It isn't a drug; it is classified as a "supplement". Here is Align's FAQ page: http://www.aligngi.com/align-FAQ#13And in there it says:


> *Why does Align have a statement that it has not been reviewed by the FDA?*Align is a dietary supplement. Dietary supplements that make claims to benefit structures or functions of the human body (such as gastrointestinal health) are required by the FDA to carry this statement, which is called the "Dietary Supplement Heath and Education Act (DSHEA) Disclaimer." However, the safety of Bifantis-the probiotic ingredient in Align-has been reviewed by the FDA as part of the "new dietary ingredient" (NDI) notification process. The FDA accepted the notification, verifying that Bifantis is an accepted dietary ingredient.


Why they are so expensive I don't know, but the better ones always seem to be as Crstar said. But shop around! And Label read!And definitely go to our Probiotic Forum for more info about them.Now I only tend to use one when I am on an antibiotic for something else like a simple infection etc. so I can hope to prevent a C-Diff infection. I tried taking them regularly as a supplement to see if they would help with my D, but I'm sorry to say it really didn't help the D.All the BestBQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I will say part of the cost may be because the company making it did likely pay for some of the research that was used to develop it that was of a high enough quality it could get into peer-reviewed medical journals.Research does cost some money. VSL#3 (which is expensive mostly due to the much higher numbers of bacteria) and Culturelle are two other ones that have publishable research rather than just whatever they want to say they did on a website.I still haven't seen any of the "only enteric coated" work from anyone other than companies that sell them and they don't seem to publish that data. Usually one of the things you find in strains that have been actually studied is someone did an analysis of the poop of the people taking them to see if they recover that exact strain as viable bacteria.Remember, long before human beings developed enteric coated packaging probiotics figured out how to get from the colon of one being into the colon of another. They didn't just appear there only after the first person took an enteric coated probiotic. Personally, I think that is much more sales gimmick than actual proven fact.


----------

